# Full Body Mount Cost



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Anyone have a full bodied mount on a coyote? I'm getting a price from a guy, he is supposed to be really good but the price seems to reflect that or I think so. So let me hear your prices/see pictures of their work.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Did you look in the taxi forum - go into photos at the top of the main page.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks Hassel, I've been in here a couple years and still somehow missed that section.

I contacted the guy and I'm getting a howling kind of in between a sitting and standing. It's a young male, not real big about 30lbs but pretty hide, that picture isn't great representation of color but he's got a little of everything. Black, blonde, and red. It's going to be 700 with a basic base.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The price sounds resonable, some are good at what they do and some are only good on certain animals, if they do top of the line work on cats then I think a person is realativity safe, the face is where they'll usually screw up. Nice looking yote.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I've herd nothing but good about the guy. He is known for his turkey work, but I've seen some deer and a fox he has done and the looked very good. The faces seems to be where he puts most of his details in, which makes since, since he is a turkey guy. He did tell me he doesn't get too do a ton of coyotes because the price usually scares people off.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I know Roger personally, and the work there is outstanding. Even though Roger is doing mostly instruction now, he has a grandson doing mounts that has also won many awards. Don't know any of the pricing though.

http://huttontaxidermy.com/​


----------

